# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Even More Islands [Odyssey of the Dragonlords]

## J.Edward

As though there weren't enough Odyssey island maps...
I bring you more!!!  :Very Happy: 

I think these are some of the last of the islands.
I may have missed some somewhere.



Fire Island



Cerulean Island



Scorpion Island



Themis Island

Have a great week, everyone. Cheers, J  :Smile: 

Edit - I forgot to add the link to the rest of the maps...
The other locations shown so far can be seen on *DeviantArt* or *Artstation*, or here *on the Guild*.

----------


## MistyBeee

And more, and more ! I don't think we could have enough of those ^^
I think the Cerulean Island is maybe my favorite, but... but the Fire Island is special. Hmm...

----------


## J.Edward

> And more, and more ! I don't think we could have enough of those ^^
> I think the Cerulean Island is maybe my favorite, but... but the Fire Island is special. Hmm...


Thank you Beee  :Smile: 
I think my favorite overall might be Isle of Yonder, but Fire island and Dragon island come close.
Cerulean.. i like it but I have a memory of it being very frustrating to produce.

I would do sketches of the islands in a top down view to get the okay for moving forward with a design.
Then i had to sketch them in 3d view, and I recall Cerulean being much more challenging than the others.
I think it was all of the little coral islands and reef area that made it so.

----------


## MistyBeee

> Thank you Beee 
> I think my favorite overall might be Isle of Yonder, but Fire island and Dragon island come close.
> Cerulean.. i like it but I have a memory of it being very frustrating to produce.
> 
> I would do sketches of the islands in a top down view to get the okay for moving forward with a design.
> Then i had to sketch them in 3d view, and I recall Cerulean being much more challenging than the others.
> I think it was all of the little coral islands and reef area that made it so.


Hehe, I meant my favorite among the 4 you posted in this thread. For the whole series... Maybe the Exile Island, because I'm still sure it will get alive sooner or later, or Aerie of the Roc for all the stories I imagined there when I saw it the first time ^^
Now I'm watching them alltogether, I can see how impressive are your skills in showing the different scales. Wow.

----------


## Voolf

Wow, i have missed more than one of these beauties. The fire Island is really cool, but as usual i can't decide on my favourite from this set. They are all splendid !

----------


## Marc Moureau

Beautiful maps, as usual. You really have a very distinctive style.

----------


## J.Edward

> Hehe, I meant my favorite among the 4 you posted in this thread. For the whole series... Maybe the Exile Island, because I'm still sure it will get alive sooner or later, or Aerie of the Roc for all the stories I imagined there when I saw it the first time ^^
> Now I'm watching them alltogether, I can see how impressive are your skills in showing the different scales. Wow.


The best way to improve a skill is to be forced to use it a lot, and in different ways.  :Smile: 
I've had some great clients that pushed me a lot in good ways.
Plus, I'm just really particular about size and scale. 
The clients don't always care as much as I do, I would guess.



> Wow, i have missed more than one of these beauties. The fire Island is really cool, but as usual i can't decide on my favourite from this set. They are all splendid !


Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 
I think this is it for the islands.
I may have one or two more maps from the series as a whole.
I have to check.



> Beautiful maps, as usual. You really have a very distinctive style.


Thanks so much, Marc  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Cookie ! Ooooooom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom ...

----------


## Voolf

> Cookie ! Ooooooom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom ...


...nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom...

----------


## J.Edward

> Cookie ! Ooooooom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom ...





> ...nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom...


...immediately goes searching for "map cookie" .....
doesn't really find what I was hoping to find....
now I'm hungry. Want cookies. Don't have cookies.  :Shocked:

----------


## ThomasR

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I5e6ftNpGsU

----------


## Voolf

New challenge "Chisel a map on a cookie"  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I5e6ftNpGsU ��





> New challenge "Chisel a map on a cookie"


 :Very Happy:  I would just eat the cookie  :Razz:

----------


## rdanhenry

> I would just eat the cookie


Then you would have mapped the Archipelago of Crumbs.

----------


## J.Edward

> Then you would have mapped the Archipelago of Crumbs.


Hehe, that could be an interesting one, depending on the type of cookie.
Do the islands sit in a sea of milk? do they have chocolate chip volcanoes?
Do the natives mine for raisins? so many possibilities....

----------


## J.Edward

And then this happens....


There went my morning. ;P
Gotta get back to work.

edit - by the way, the Archipelago of Crumbs is down on the left.
I may do a labeled and color version of this.

----------


## MistyBeee

> And then this happens....
> 
> There went my morning. ;P
> Gotta get back to work.
> 
> edit - by the way, the Archipelago of Crumbs is down on the left.
> I may do a labeled and color version of this.


Ok... forgot all the maps for which I said "I want to live there". _This_ is home !  :Smile: 
(Oni jumped in the sofa when he saw this on IG : "I want to live there !!!" and I swear he was still mumbling it while sleeping).
 :Laughing:

----------


## J.Edward

Perhaps he has astrally traveled there and the aromas coming from the cracked cookie canyons are affecting his sleeping mind.  :Very Happy: 
No one starves in the cookie lands. ;P

----------


## Yrda

Yummy...  !

Oops. Sorry ... were that your islands? I'm afraid you have to do them again.  :Laughing:

----------


## J.Edward

> Yummy...  !
> 
> Oops. Sorry ... were that your islands? I'm afraid you have to do them again.


Hehe, ironically, I am. Doing the ink version now.
Then possibly some color.  :Razz:

----------

